# Diabetes treatment doubles skin cancer drug's effectiveness



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2012)

COMBINING the experimental drug Avastin (bevacizumab) with the diabetes drug Metformin almost doubles its ability to reduce skin cancer growth, according to a study in Cancer Discovery1.

The researchers ? funded by Cancer Research UK, the AICR and based at The Institute of Cancer Research (ICR) - found that treating aggressive skin cancer in mice with just Avastin suppressed tumour growth by 34 per cent.

But, when combined with Metformin, tumour growth was reduced by 64 per cent.  

http://info.cancerresearchuk.org/news/archive/pressrelease/2012-03-31-diabetes-treatment-skin-cancer

Yay for metformin!


----------

